# GCCF breed information



## Navemaco (11 mo ago)

Hello, I am new to this chat. I have been looking for a good quality British longhair stud and so far I haven’t found many. I was wondering whether, since the blh comes from a mix of Persian and bsh, I could use a Persian stud? Would the litter be classed as mixed or would they be British longhairs? Or should I just stick to British longhairs? 
lastly, could I breed my queen with a British shorthair? Or would the kittens again be mixed e.g. Some long haired and some short haired? 
thank you in advance.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You should go to the GCCF website to get these answers if, in fact, you're a member.


----------



## Navemaco (11 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> You should go to the GCCF website to get these answers if, in fact, you're a member.


I have read through so much in their website and so far I have had no clear answer. I’m just trying to find out as much information as possible so that I can make informed choices. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Since pedigreed cats need to be, well, pedigreed, I imagine that using a Persian sire with your queen would result in un-pedigreed cats unless your queen is a registered, papered Persian as well.

Cat breeds don't work like dog breeds, and even with dogs, both animals need to be registered, pedigreed members of the same breed for the offspring to be registerable as that breed.

If you just randomly want cute kittens/cats that look like British Longhairs, then it shouldn't matter. If you are going to attempt to sell the kittens as British Longhairs (or any other specific breed), then it matters a lot and you should not even consider trying a mixed breeding if you're attempting to pass off the kittens as purebred British Longhairs.

As for the last part of your question - long coat hair length is recessive. So unless the British Shorthair you bred to carried a gene for longhaired coats, you'd end up with a litter of kittens who are all shorthaired, although THEY would carry the longhair gene (if one parent is longhaired).

But again, if your country's cat fancy association considers the British Longhair and British Shorthair to be two separate breeds in terms of showing and registering, breeding a British Shorthair to a British Longhair would result in unregisterable mutt kittens.


----------

